# Free cookbook



## eman (Sep 9, 2011)

Free Tony Chacheres cookbook

1-888-8creole 1-888-827-3653 being given away by Tony chacheres one of our local TV stations. Don't wait .

 UPDATE: I just got off the phone w/ Tony Chachere's  and they had a much bigger response to this offer than they thought they would and have had to order another printing of the cook book.

 The CS rep i talked to said to tell everyone that they are sorry about the delay and as soon as they get the books everyone will get theirs

   Sorry about the delay .  Bob

Update #2    If you ordered more than 8 weeks ago ,call this number and tell them you have not received your book. 1-800-551-9066. I got one after calling.  For those that want some good cajun / creole recipes It has them. paperback cook book w/ 26 pages of recipes.

 Please allow at least 8 weeks after you order before calling.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just called and they are still taking orders, it will take 6-8 weeks; just in time for giving me another reason to cook something!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks

Got in on this one.


----------



## big twig (Dec 1, 2011)

Sweet, it was a voicemail saying to leave my info and allow 6-8 weeks delivery, I hope they understood what I said.

Thanks eman!


----------



## badbob (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL..   just got in on the action myself


----------



## big andy a (Dec 1, 2011)

Me too!  Thanks.

Curt.


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks For the post just called hope i get one..


----------



## tt ace (Dec 1, 2011)

Just called.  Looks like the cookbook is still available.  Will know in 6-8 weeks.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2011)

ordered! thanks for sharing! hopefully they understood me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2011)

Just put my order in too!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 2, 2011)

Just called mine in, thanks.


----------



## cecil (Dec 3, 2011)

Eman i live in Gonzales so you know I already have one along with a few other Cajun cook books.

Geaux Tigers beat the Bulldogs


----------



## eman (Dec 3, 2011)

I have Mr Tony's original; cook book from 1972 and the next one that was published in 1998, called Second Helping.

I am not sure what the free one is .Just figured it's free and it's Tony Chachere's So it has to be GOOD!

 Someone let me know when you get it.


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone ever get this cookbook ?


----------



## big andy a (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't.  Signed up for it in early December.

Curt.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 8, 2012)

Is the offer still available? I just now saw this post..


----------



## michael ark (Mar 8, 2012)

I never got mine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope Nothing!...JJ


----------



## eman (Mar 8, 2012)

Did Anyone recieve this cook book???

Please let me know as i am going to call TC's and ask them what's going on???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 8, 2012)

eman said:


> Did Anyone recieve this cook book???
> 
> Please let me know as i am going to call TC's and ask them what's going on???




Nope


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 8, 2012)

nope


----------



## slydog (Mar 8, 2012)

ty for info  hope i get one might not want to give to a canadian EH! lol


----------



## ice daddy (Mar 8, 2012)

They are still taking names and addresses.  Just left mine and it still says 6-8 weeks because of high number of requests.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 8, 2012)

I just called and left info, now I wait 8 weeks and see lol.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope...  nothing for me yet either..  signed up Nov.-Dec.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 8, 2012)

what sort of information do they ask you because it sounds like a scam to me and you all are now being sold to whomever is buying.


----------



## bajajohn (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this info.  I order mind today.  John


----------



## dakota don (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks!  Just called for the cookbook.


----------



## ice daddy (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't know about the scam, but it is not listed on Snoops.com


----------



## eman (Mar 11, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> what sort of information do they ask you because it sounds like a scam to me and you all are now being sold to whomever is buying.




not a scam, both the tv station that advertized it and the company doing the cook books are local to me.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 11, 2012)

They're still taking orders. I just put mine in. Let's see if it comes to Canada.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool, I'm in!


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm in also,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eman (Mar 15, 2012)

I just put an update in my original post ,


----------



## michael ark (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the up date.


----------



## terry irvine (Mar 16, 2012)

someone call and get one for me - doubt they would ship a free book to canada :P


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the headsup. I just called and the recording took my info.


----------



## eman (Mar 16, 2012)

Another update in the OP.


----------



## sprky (Mar 16, 2012)

I never got mine ether


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just called the number listed by eman in the first post and told them I had not recieved one. She told me it would go out in todays mail.

The number - 1-800-551-9066

Hope it helps


----------



## ak1 (Mar 20, 2012)

They took my order.
 


Terry Irvine said:


> someone call and get one for me - doubt they would ship a free book to canada :P


----------



## raquette (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks eman, just left my name and address on their voicemail.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks eman......   I'm in .....  Dave


----------



## michael ark (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks E-man. They said it would go out in tommoros mail.:yahoo:


----------



## flareside92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Free Tony Chacheres cookbook update

Called 3 days ago, came in the mail today.

Nice little cookbook, about 15pages worth.

Can't wait to try some of this stuff.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 22, 2012)

Got mine today


----------



## michael ark (Mar 31, 2012)

Got mine.


----------



## raquette (Apr 5, 2012)

Got it !  Called spoke to a lady and received it two days later.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2012)

Time to call again.....


----------



## tt ace (Jul 31, 2012)

Called today.  Should be in the mail today.


----------



## sambigdeer (Aug 3, 2012)

Just discovered this thread today, 04AUG12, so took a shot at it.. They took my order for the free cookbook..

Sam


----------

